# Parking brake pedal cover broken



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

mine has not done that, and I have used it at least 10 times. I would get it fixed by the dealer.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jamc204 said:


> I have a 2026 Gen 2 Cruze that I purchased new. The very first time I set the parking brake, the cheap rubber pedal cover twisted and broke apart. See attached pic. Has this happened to anyone else? Very disappointing to see such a cheap piece on an otherwise great car.


Hey jamc204, 

Our team would be glad to assist with connecting you with your Chevrolet dealership to have them diagnose this concern and provide you with a recommended resolution. If this is of interest, please provide your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and the name of the Chevrolet dealership that you would like to work with. Feel free to include in your message any questions that you may have. We're always glad to be of assistance. 
To learn more about GM's privacy policy, please visit Privacy Statement | GM.com

Best, 
Cecil J. 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

That's covered under warranty. Just a random fluke. Go get a new one.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

I use mine everyday. Still looks fine. Probably like other posted just a random issue.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

The car is just calling out for after market pedal covers you know!


----------



## macdrone (Aug 25, 2016)

Mine did this, I pick up the replacement tomorrow. Its from my big foot slipping off and the white lettering is stiff and hard square and slides to inside while the rubber edge stays.


----------



## bbelnap (Apr 7, 2016)

This happened to mine, too. Dealer said it's not a warranty part as it's "consumable." It's just a rubber cover, can't cost more than a couple of bucks, but they couldn't be bothered.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

bbelnap said:


> This happened to mine, too. Dealer said it's not a warranty part as it's "consumable." It's just a rubber cover, can't cost more than a couple of bucks, but they couldn't be bothered.


Bumper to Bumper is just that with exception to tires and brakes (consumables).

Your dealer is a lazy (doesn't want to take the two minutes to send in a warranty claim) stroke (my opinion).
A response like that shows what a classy operation that dealer is.

The only item that is considered consumable but has a warranty is the wiper blades.....they are 12months/12000 miles.

Rob


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

That's most certainly replaceable under B2B.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I had a dealer replace speakers in a 3 year old car under warranty, a pedal cover should have been done in a less than 1 year old car.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha,wasn't aware it was moved back to the floor, my old Buick's and Cadillac's were this way. Had a vacuum release, when you took it our of park, that pedal would snap back up. Used the same vacuum for the heater controls, if that vacuum release leaked, would be stuck in defrost only.

Ha, wonder if that pedal cover was made in China, use to be bullet proof.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NickD said:


> Ha,wasn't aware it was moved back to the floor, my old Buick's and Cadillac's were this way. Had a vacuum release, when you took it our of park, that pedal would snap back up. Used the same vacuum for the heater controls, if that vacuum release leaked, would be stuck in defrost only.
> 
> Ha, wonder if that pedal cover was made in China, use to be bullet proof.


Floor for auto then back on console for manual.


----------



## Diablozoe (Sep 24, 2016)

EricSmit said:


> That's covered under warranty. Just a random fluke. Go get a new one.


No it’s not. It is considered a wear item. But he might be able to get it done. Mine is destroyed from use. And I’m still under the 3yr 36. No go from Chevy.


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

Maybe someone have links to aftermarket covers?
My brake cover is also like that..


----------



## ExtremeJunior17 (May 17, 2020)

jamc204 said:


> I have a 2016 Gen 2 Cruze that I purchased new. The very first time I set the parking brake, the cheap rubber pedal cover twisted and broke apart. See attached pic. Has this happened to anyone else? Very disappointing to see such a cheap piece on an otherwise great car.


Found this. I also have that problem.


More Information for GM GENUINE 39109869


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

Went to dealer before end of warranty, replaced the brake cover with no arguing.


----------



## Victorysnap (Oct 22, 2019)

My Cruze has just passed the 40K mark. I use my parking brake every time I shift to P. My pedal cover is...not surprisingly...worn out & about to fall off. It's a rather small rubber part that intrinsically gets a ton of abuse, which is why it's probably not covered by our warranty. It's also a $10 part. I'm about to pick up a new one at my dealer. While I'm at it, I'm going to buy a spare to be prepared for next time since I intend to keep this car for a long time, which I often do when I replace a cheap part - like light bulbs, that I know won't last forever.


----------

